# Zwei Monitore, aber nur ein HDMI-Ausgang am PC



## Nilorac (5. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir gestern einen zweiten Bildschirm (acer ED242QR) gekauft.
(Link: Acer ED242QR 60 cm Curved Monitor weiss: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer)

Mein erster Monitor ist ein Samsung Model T24D391EW.
(Link: TV Monitor T24D391EW LED (24") | Samsung Service DE)

Leider bekomme ich nicht beide gleichzeitig zum Laufen, da mein PC nur einen HDMI-Ausgang hat (kein VGA, kein DP). 
Mein PC:
Mainboard: X370
Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 2400G
(fehlt was wichtiges?)

Eine Extra Grafikkarte habe ich nicht.

Zusätzlich zum HDMI-Ausgang hat mein PC noch einen DVI-Anschluss, weshalb ich mir bei Amazon einen HDMI-DVI Adapter gekauft habe:
(Link: Rankie DVI auf HDMI Adapter, Vergoldet 1080P HDTV: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer)

Der Adapter funktioniert auch, da ich ihn am PC meines Bruders getestet habe.
Der Fehler muss meiner Meinung nach also am DVI-Anschluss meines Computers liegen.


Da ich nicht weiter weiß würde ich gerne fragen, ob mir hier jemand weiterhelfen könnte.
Brauche ich eine Grafikkarte?
Funktioniert die HDMI und DVI-Anschlusskombination nicht bei meinem Mainboard (X370) mit integrierter Grafikkarte?


Vielen Dank


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Dezember 2018)

Nilorac schrieb:


> Funktioniert die HDMI und DVI-Anschlusskombination nicht bei meinem Mainboard (X370) mit integrierter Grafikkarte?



Doch. Du musst aber bei manchen Boards deiner APU verraten dass du mehr als einen Bildschrim benutzen willst (Multi-Monitor im BIOS aktivieren falls es eine solche Option da gibt) und, wichtig, den korrekten Treiber von AMD installieren.
Dann kannste bei fast (!) allen Boards auch HDMI und DVI gleichzeitig nutzen.


----------



## Nilorac (5. Dezember 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Doch. Du musst aber bei manchen Boards deiner APU verraten dass du mehr als einen Bildschrim benutzen willst (Multi-Monitor im BIOS aktivieren falls es eine solche Option da gibt) und, wichtig, den korrekten Treiber von AMD installieren.
> Dann kannste bei fast (!) allen Boards auch HDMI und DVI gleichzeitig nutzen.



Danke für deine schnelle Antwort 
Leider konnte ich in BIOS nichts zu "Multi-Monitor" oder ähnlichem finden.
Im Anhang ist ein Foto vom Menü, in dem es meiner Meinung nach zu finden sein könnte.

Und wie finde ich heraus, welcher Treiber der richtige für mein Anliegen ist?


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Dezember 2018)

Nilorac schrieb:


> Und wie finde ich heraus, welcher Treiber der richtige für mein Anliegen ist?



AMD Ryzen™ 5 2400G Drivers & Support | AMD


----------



## Nilorac (5. Dezember 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> AMD Ryzen™ 5 2400G Drivers & Support | AMD



Vielen vielen Dank! Jetzt funktioniert es 
Du hast mir den Abend gerettet, 100 Karmapunkte für dich!


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Dezember 2018)

Ähhh danke, gern geschehen.


----------

